# Maltese in NJ



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi all...

I have a friend who works in a Banfield Pet Clinic here in NJ. A person who brings their dog to the clinic can't keep her maltese where she currently lives and so she's looking to re-home it. The dog is an 8 month old male. I don't know anything more about it except that according to the vet clinic's records, the dog is healthy. The person who owns the dog would like to possibly give the dog to a rescue to help with placement. Does anyone know if NCMR has a local contact number here in NJ that I could give her? I would hate to see this little guy be placed into a bad situation.

I'm going to post this on the NCMR page on FB too.

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I couldn't edit my first post.... but I spoke to Mary Palmer and she told me to have the owner contact her, so hopefully they can help the pup find a good home.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Best way to go!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

How sad to have to say good bye to your new puppy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb - I'm glad that you connected with Mary. I know that they do have NMR has foster homes in NJ.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, I wish I could take him. I'd love for Leila to have a brother. I hope he gets a good family!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yeah! Keep us posted! He'll make someone very happy!


----------

